# Generator won't start



## rtsb01 (Oct 14, 2021)

I purchased a new carburetor for my 5500 watt generator the other one failed on me. I've had to use starter fluid to get it to fire it runs great after I do that but I'm baffled by it being new that I can't get it to start.


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

rtsb01 said:


> I purchased a new carburetor for my 5500 watt generator the other one failed on me. I've had to use starter fluid to get it to fire it runs great after I do that but I'm baffled by it being new that I can't get it to start.


Is the fuel tank full to the top with fresh gas? Sometimes vapor lock can occur if there isn't enough pressure forcing the fuel into the carb. Some generators have instructions to ensure a full tank prior to starting. Also good to check the fuel line in case it is kinked, obstructed or there is a dirty fuel filter.

This guy has a great channel for troubleshooting generators:


https://www.youtube.com/user/jcondon2007/videos


----------



## rtsb01 (Oct 14, 2021)

Browse Deweb said:


> Is the fuel tank full to the top with fresh gas? Sometimes vapor lock can occur if there isn't enough pressure forcing the fuel into the carb. Some generators have instructions to ensure a full tank prior to starting. Also good to check the fuel line in case it is kinked, obstructed or there is a dirty fuel filter.
> 
> This guy has a great channel for troubleshooting generators:
> 
> ...


I'll have to look at the fuel line when I get home and see but I didn't see a kink in it when Iinstalled it. . I didn't think of the fuel filter either I'll have to check on that I didn't think it had one though. Now if were talking vapor lock I know on cars if you take off the gas cap it will prevent vapor lock would that be similar? 
Thanks for the video I'll check it out. 😁👍


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

rtsb01 said:


> I purchased a new carburetor for my 5500 watt generator the other one failed on me. I've had to use starter fluid to get it to fire it runs great after I do that but I'm baffled by it being new that I can't get it to start.


please post the make and model of the generator


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

Generators should be run monthly once adding fuel, or the fuel clogs stuff up if left too long without the fuel moving though the carb etc.


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

You forgot to mention FUEL STABILIZER. That’s the other half of the maintenance besides regular exercise….


----------



## JJ Ranch (Apr 23, 2021)

Did you buy an original (OEM) replacement carb or a Chinese clone? What were the symptoms that led you to replace the carb?


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

Dutchy491 said:


> You forgot to mention FUEL STABILIZER. That’s the other half of the maintenance besides regular exercise….


That too, but If you run it often enough you can get away without using stabilzer?


----------



## rtsb01 (Oct 14, 2021)

iowagold said:


> please post the make and model of the generator





iowagold said:


> please post the make and model of the generator


----------



## rtsb01 (Oct 14, 2021)

JJ Ranch said:


> Did you buy an original (OEM) replacement carb or a Chinese clone? What were the symptoms that led you to replace the carb?


I bought one off ebay the same carburetor


----------



## rtsb01 (Oct 14, 2021)

JJ Ranch said:


> Did you buy an original (OEM) replacement carb or a Chinese clone? What were the symptoms that led you to replace the carb?


It wouldn't run even with starting fluid so I just bought a new one. This one runs but I need starting fluid to get it to run. The carburetor was only $25.00 so I just decided to buy a new one instead of screwing around it.


----------



## rtsb01 (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## JJ Ranch (Apr 23, 2021)

That's a Chinese clone carb - they have a terrible reputation. I recommend you try to find an OEM Japanese carb.


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

We need to stop supporting knock-off junk if we want North America to prosper. Have you seen the chit that Amazon, Alibaba and similar sites try to sell as OEM products?? Cheap is exactly that…


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

To be fair. It’s a clone carb for a clone engine.


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Yup and yup…😬


----------



## rtsb01 (Oct 14, 2021)

I took the air filter cover off and noticed the choke does move the the butterfly much I'm wondering if I have it off by 90 degrees when I reinstalled the choke . When you pull the coke it's half moving per the pics.


----------



## Matt88-8 (Dec 27, 2018)

If that second pic is choke "on"
Thats 100% the issue 

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## rtsb01 (Oct 14, 2021)

2nd pic is choke off it didn't move hardly at all. I hit it with just a smidge of starting fluid and it starts right up and runs smooth no bog or any thing just clean running.


----------



## McCorby (Apr 26, 2021)

Your choke is definitely not adjusted properly. When setup properly the choke plate should be completely blocking the carb inlet when choked…….hence the term “choked”!


----------



## rtsb01 (Oct 14, 2021)

McCorby said:


> Your choke is definitely not adjusted properly. When setup properly the choke plate should be completely blocking the carb inlet when choked…….hence the term “choked”!


That's what I thought when I put the other carburetor on I must not of clocked it right when I put the choke assembly back together. I honestly didn't even look at that part of it I just threw the new carburetor on and didn't even look. Thanks for the help! 👍😁


----------

